# "Since you're leaving..." cheese smoke



## jjwdiver (Sep 19, 2011)

I am headed back to the "States" to visit family and friends tomorrow. I will be back in Minnesota for a week and am bringing my AMNPS and some pellets with so I can smoke stuff while there.

The mrs says to me this morning... Since my daddy will be here while you're gone...we will probably eat up the rest of the cheese, so why dont you smoke up some more before you go. That way we will still have some almost ready for when you get back!

Ok...I sometimes do as I'm told! Happy wife = happy life!







I just have to remember to clean up the AMNPS and grt it in the suitcase!


John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke king (Sep 19, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> I am headed back to the "States" to visit family and friends tomorrow. I will be back in Minnesota for a week and am bringing my AMNPS and some pellets with so I can smoke stuff while there.
> 
> The mrs says to me this morning... Since my daddy will be here while you're gone...we will probably eat up the rest of the cheese, so why dont you smoke up some more before you go. That way we will still have some almost ready for when you get back!
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! Some security screener is going to say "What the?" if you carry on your suitcase!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey John!

Don't pack Pellets

I'll send some down to Rochester for you

Todd


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 19, 2011)

I won't be bringing any pellets thru security as they confiscate anything organic. The AMNPS will be in the carry on and last week I shipped some pellets back to be there. Lesson learned from last trip trying to bring stuff from here.

As mentioned in a pm...Thanks for the offer Todd - goes to show you what this guy will do for customers he has never met!

John


----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep Todd is a GREAT guy !!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 19, 2011)

have a safe trip


----------



## venture (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow.  We can't part with our AMZN products even when we travel!  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 19, 2011)

Visualization:

TSA officer: Sir is this your bag?

John: Yes, is there a problem?

TSA officer: Sir your bag is emitting smoke, and appears to contain a rectangular metallic object. Please come with us into this room over here.

John: Oh.... its just an A-Maze-N-Smoker... honest.... no need for the rubber gloves.

TSA officer: Sir hold still for the cavity search! *snapping sound of gloves being put on*

John: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











John - have a great vacation visiting the family... and may the above hopefully never happen to you!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 19, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Visualization:
> 
> TSA officer: Sir is this your bag?
> 
> ...




Exactly why I mailed the pellets last week!!!   I worry because the TSA they have here are large people.  

My family wanted some smoked cheese - this was the easiest way to accomplish that goal.  Didn't want to use some cheap ass product - only the best will do for family!!!!

John


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 20, 2011)

One of my best friends is a TSA agent and we BOTH LOL'ed our arses off!!

Rich


----------

